# TN State Finals - September 30th



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

This Sunday, September 30th, will be the TN State SQ Finals.... 

Who's planning to attend and in what class will you be in ???

Thanks guys

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll start....

Jeremy - Black Audi S4 in Street Class

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am gonna try to make it with my little blue car. Competing in Modified class.


----------

